# Where to buy Sky box plastic dog crates?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I think they were called Sky Boxes and are Vari-Kennel type crates but have the round dial latch that you turn and 3 metal rods hold the door secure. They are very sturdy and the material seems more durable and thicker than most crates too.

I used to be able to buy them from Delta Airlines, but when I was shipping a puppy this week, the employees said that they don't have them and due to cut backs were not sure if the company was going to reorder any. 

Does anyone know where to get these crates? A friend in France saw ours that we transported a dog over there in and now asked for some.

I am going to call other Delta freight offices to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> http://elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


Thanks!

I just got off the phone with San Diego - Delta Freight and they have them in stock too at their office $106.00 for an XL which seems like a good price.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought one off craigslist for $50 an extral large and I love that thing I would love to get some more too very strongly built...$106 is a good price!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure what size your looking for, not sure if these are the correct ones but talked with Mike Suttle awhile back and he has european crates with very little use on them for I think like $50 bucks, He supposedly has a butt load of them.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> http://elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


I just checked out their prices, and Delta sure has a GREAT price on them, but one has to drive to the air freight to pick them up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a good price! I can't stand those damn crates to be honest, that twisty handle I have had so much trouble with. I gave four away that were like new about a year ago.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Not sure what size your looking for, not sure if these are the correct ones but talked with Mike Suttle awhile back and he has european crates with very little use on them for I think like $50 bucks, He supposedly has a butt load of them.


That would be perfect if I lived closer. Won't the shipping be a lot on XL crates from WV to CA?

Our friend that trains Dexter in France just asked me for them on Friday of last week. He had never seen these Sky Kennels in France and loved the design of the door lock. All brands of plastic crates in France are very, very expensive as well.

Another friend, Tim Welch is leaving for France this Friday to compete at the Inter Races in Nante, FRANCE with his Beauce "Avatar" FRIII. Talk about giving us no time to get the crates! <sigh> 

Delta Airlines at San Diego Airport has them in stock so now I must drive there or get a friend that lives closer to drive there and then get the crates. 

thanks.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I actually have a bunch as well and could sell two or three of them, heres a pic of them 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3960821
But there the giants, if interested give me a ring, I have had to replace doors on occasion but as far as the actual structure there strong as hell for plastic.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck to Tim and Avatar


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> That is a good price! I can't stand those damn crates to be honest, that twisty handle I have had so much trouble with. I gave four away that were like new about a year ago.


I know what you mean..once the alignment is off it's a fight to close them. But, the overall construction seems better than most brands. 

I should say I HOPE the Sky Kennels are still the same construction as what I have currently.

I've heard the new Vari-Kennels are now made out of thinner plastic and nothing compared to the old style.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> I actually have a bunch as well and could sell two or three of them, heres a pic of them
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3960821
> But there the giants, if interested give me a ring, I have had to replace doors on occasion but as far as the actual structure there strong as hell for plastic.


Giants are #700 right? He'd never get them in a French made vehicle! LOL Dexter is his largest Malinois and I think I could put 2 Dexters in a #700! Thanks though, but he is set on the Sky Kennels and I have to give them to my friend before this Friday as he flies out of LAX then.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure about shipping Mike told me an estimate but its been long enough, that I would be lying to you if I through a price on it. Never mind on mine it would probally be expensive. You can also see if theres any truckers going from their to you area as well. Sometimes you can pay truckers cheap to bring your goods to point A to point B.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> I just bought one off craigslist for $50 an extral large and I love that thing I would love to get some more too very strongly built...$106 is a good price!


I got some great deals on the old style Vari-Kennels on CraigsList too for $50. 

Also, pick up puppy size crates used there as it gives the puppy buyers a break on the shipping costs and the pups out grow them so fast. 

CraigList is the best! 

It's the first place I thought of, but he wants NEW Sky Kennels <sigh> 

Mine become "as good as new" imo after a good steam cleaning!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Not sure about shipping Mike told me an estimate but its been long enough, that I would be lying to you if I through a price on it. Never mind on mine it would probally be expensive. You can also see if theres any truckers going from their to you area as well. Sometimes you can pay truckers cheap to bring your goods to point A to point B.


Hey, when I'm ready for a cool metal dog box for myself, I'd be willing to pay freight on one of yours. Your crates look great! :smile:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Hey, when I'm ready for a cool metal dog box for myself, I'd be willing to pay freight on one of yours. Your crates look great! :smile:


Thanks Debbie for the compliment:razz:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Giants are #700 right? He'd never get them in a French made vehicle! LOL Dexter is his largest Malinois and I think I could put 2 Dexters in a #700! Thanks though, but he is set on the Sky Kennels and I have to give them to my friend before this Friday as he flies out of LAX then.


 Debbie call 1.800.367.3647 and talk to the business division ask for Jaime (since you have a business)andb you can buy them new at wholesale prices. I think the last time they were 65 for the 400 (large) and 75 for the500 (X-large) the are they Vari-Kennel Sky Kennel with the 4 pin rotary dial. they will ship them to you but probably not in time for Fri. You can contact them right now as the are in the East Coast, 
Good luck, and good luck to Avatar


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Debbie call 1.800.367.3647 and talk to the business division ask for Jaime (since you have a business)andb you can buy them new at wholesale prices. I think the last time they were 65 for the 400 (large) and 75 for the500 (X-large) the are they Vari-Kennel Sky Kennel with the 4 pin rotary dial. they will ship them to you but probably not in time for Fri. You can contact them right now as the are in the East Coast,
> Good luck, and good luck to Avatar


THANKS! That's the best price yet, and even with shipping, it should be a savings!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Richard I might have to pick some up to for that price. Thats cheap dude. Debbie please hit me up after you get yours just incase supplies are down, I dont want to knock you out of what you need to do.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Thanks Richard I might have to pick some up to for that price. Thats cheap dude. Debbie please hit me up after you get yours just incase supplies are down, I dont want to knock you out of what you need to do.


Thanks. But, don't worry go ahead and order. 

I know I'll have to get the 2 XL #500 for Friday at San Diego Airport as I have no time to order and have them arrive here in SoCal in time. 

I'll probably order some more for France later. We will go over in May to the Beauceron National D'Elevage to watch Avatar and take more over then if he wants more of them. I have 4 used ones of my own over there with friends right now in case dogs need to be shipped. 

I always try to take crates over and other stuff whenever possible (training collars, athletic shoes, etc. for friends). Then we are buying the stuff that they do better..bite equipment and chocolate! :smile:

I'm thinking of buying one of those hd video recorders to leave over there as it makes uploading to youtube very simple so maybe I can get some vids of my Dexter as well as other dogs. My friend that trains here just bought one for $140 and it's the size of a blackberry and simple to use. I used hers for the first time yesterday to video training.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Good luck to Tim and Avatar


THANKS!

I'll tell him you wished them luck. He's dropping off his other dogs here on Thursday. This includes a litter of DS/GSD puppies that are turning 7 weeks old. I'll get to have fun with the puppies while he's gone.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Debbie call 1.800.367.3647 and talk to the business division ask for Jaime (since you have a business)andb you can buy them new at wholesale prices. I think the last time they were 65 for the 400 (large) and 75 for the500 (X-large) the are they Vari-Kennel Sky Kennel with the 4 pin rotary dial. they will ship them to you but probably not in time for Fri. You can contact them right now as the are in the East Coast,
> Good luck, and good luck to Avatar


Thanks and I'll tell Tim you wished him luck.

BTW, I called the 800# for dog.com that you recommended. Prices have gone up. With a business acct, they want $112.00 for #500 XL and $89.99 for #400 L Sky Kennels. Then the shipping would be $26.00 if you suitcase your order together and place a minimum $250.00 order.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I'll tell him you wished them luck. He's dropping off his other dogs here on Thursday. This includes a litter of DS/GSD puppies that are turning 7 weeks old. I'll get to have fun with the puppies while he's gone.


Tim and Avatar have been rocking it Debbie :grin: You should be very proud of the "Tard" :wink: Tim's done good things with him. Is this a USA record for a Beuce?

Ooooohhh how fun...puppies!! It will interesting to hear your opinions on that type cross, if you care to share.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Tim and Avatar have been rocking it Debbie :grin: You should be very proud of the "Tard" :wink: Tim's done good things with him. Is this a USA record for a Beuce?
> 
> Ooooohhh how fun...puppies!! It will interesting to hear your opinions on that type cross, if you care to share.


Yes, and I make the disclaimer that these are not my puppies so no one gets the funny idea if they visit and see them here that "oh, that's part of Debbie's secret cross-breeding project for Beauces! LOL There is no secret breeding project here! :-D

I'm curious as to what they are like as I know the mother (DS) and sire (Czech GSD) and both are good working dogs. I get them on Thursday and they will be 7 wks Friday and I'll have them through Feb 22nd. We'll work them and video and take photos too.

Avatar is the only owner trained FRIII ever in No. America. He's actually one of the top Beauces in ring in the world. He's placed 2nd in France a couple times.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's one $130 including shipping
http://www.ecmall.com/dog-crates/do00100.htm


----------

